# Connect Old CRT TV to Bluetooth/Wired Headphones, possible ??



## bhavikv9488 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

I have an old CRT TV (Samsung EasyView+ DNle) in my Bedroom and i'm thinking of connecting it to the headphones (Bluetooth or Wired) so that I can watch matches late without disturbing others.

The back panel of the TV looks something as attached in the Screenshot. I tried connecting the RCA Out to 3.5 in to my Phone and then pair it with my bluetooth headset . . i guess that was a stupid try and that did not work for me.

I would appreciate if anyone can help me on this if it is possible.


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 5, 2014)

u need connect rca to 3.5 female convertor and connect headphone to it

like this 
*imshopping.rediff.com/imgshop/450-...-stereo-female-to-2-rca-2rca-male-adapter.jpg
*www.weisd.com/store2/QVSCC399FM_LR.jpg


----------

